# This makes my blood boil!



## Ingressus (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry it just does 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4362126/Type-2-diabetes-not-real-illness-says-doctor.html


----------



## Ljc (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 30, 2017)

Everything in the DM and their reporting style makes my blood boil, therefore I never read it (or click on links)


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh for goodness sake! Could this medic be more unhelpful? 'Walking deficiency syndrome?'...is he serious? That description surely relates to people with mobility issues of whatever kind. What about type 2 diabetics who are also physically disabled and unable to walk? By his logic, any non mobile person should have diabetes.

Presumably he'd also like to call lung cancer, 'Smoking excess syndrome' to fuel the ignorant judgemental people who are keen to find financial scapegoats! 

In future I'm not going to say I've got diabetes.  I'm now 'environmentally and socially damaged'.

It's what I call 'stinking thinking' from people who should know better


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2017)

Right, so now we know why Sir Steve Redgrave developed Type 2, he obv spent far too much time sitting down in a boat.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2017)

It is irritating, but we all know what the Daily Wail is like, and this man is a lone voice, or, to use the vernacular, a f****** idiot.

I suppose because I can't walk I'll now get Type 2 as well as type 1, I've got just about everything else.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Mar 30, 2017)

Just listened to him on R4.

The man is a (excuse me language) idiot.

What a total wine gum.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2017)

I never saw this but did see it being discussed somewhere else.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 30, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Daily Fail at its best,  already face many people who blame the individual for type 2 diabetes.  If he wants to pay me my salary I will give up sitting behind a desk and be more mobile.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 30, 2017)

It's a well known fact that anti psychotics can often cause type 2 diabetes, hence the need for yearly blood lipids, hba1c and BMI etc. I guess those people brought it all upon themselves too.

And those that can't walk. Oh and my friend that has fibromyalgia and is in so much pain most days she can't exercise. The medication she's been put on has made her gain a lot of weight and subsequently developed type 2 diabetes.

And those people that are on steroids or have other health conditions.

What about the thin or average weight type 2 diabetics? People that try their best but no matter what can't "reverse" their diabetes.

God I hate the Daily Mail


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It is irritating, but we all know what the Daily Wail is like, and this man is a lone voice, or, to use the vernacular, a f****** idiot.
> 
> I suppose because I can't walk I'll now get Type 2 as well as type 1, I've got just about everything else.



A bit of dark humour but that made me smile Mike. If they tell you you've got 'walking deficiency syndrome', you'll be able to say, 'oh bugger, not the type 2 as well!' 

I'm almost glad I've got the kind of cancer people like this can't put down to piggery, pokery or personal debauchery!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 30, 2017)

Amigo said:


> A bit of dark humour but that made me smile Mike. If they tell you you've got 'walking deficiency syndrome', you'll be able to say, 'oh bugger, not the type 2 as well!'
> 
> I'm almost glad I've got the kind of cancer people like this can't put down to piggery, pokery or personal debauchery!



Personal debauchery is the best kind! People nowadays will use any excuse to blame others for their health related problems.

The most recent one being I was told that the MMR vaccine I had as a baby caused my type 1. Funny that. I got the MMR aged 1 or so. Got diagnosed with diabetes aged 23. Bit of a delayed reaction eh!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2017)

Here's the comprehensive (and I'm sure entirely authoritative list) of what can give you cancer from the Daily Wail; 

http://www.anorak.co.uk/288298/tabl...things-that-give-you-cancer-from-a-to-z.html/

Being middle class and Southern and you're doomed especially if you're either male or female and black or white! Flip flops, Worcestershire sauce and sex with sparrows! What?  (I think they were having a bit of fun with the last suggestion...not literally of course!)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2017)

I am T2, still 'big' but not as bad as I was - my friends husband is also T2, he is 6'2" and built like a whippet

Go figure


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just read that article ... All I can say is who knew ??


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 30, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Here's the comprehensive (and I'm sure entirely authoritative list) of what can give you cancer from the Daily Wail;
> 
> http://www.anorak.co.uk/288298/tabl...things-that-give-you-cancer-from-a-to-z.html/
> 
> Being middle class and Southern and you're doomed especially if you're either male or female and black or white! Flip flops, Worcestershire sauce and sex with sparrows! What?  (I think they were having a bit of fun with the last suggestion...not literally of course!)


 
Wow so being a man gives you cancer and being a woman gives you cancer????


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2017)

.... and of course (and I think they missed this one and it overrides absolutely everything else that might or night not occur in between) being born in the first place, hands us ALL an absolute DEATH sentence.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 31, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Sorry it just does
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4362126/Type-2-diabetes-not-real-illness-says-doctor.html


They aired this on my local radio this morning,  Well done to those who phoned in , after a brief explanation to my dad, even he got it , his words are unprintable on here .


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 31, 2017)

My doctor stopped the medicine I was taking for my trigeminal pain, as I am a very mild case and the drug I was taking is know to cause blood glucose issues, she said this is possiblly why I went from being boarder-line pre-diabetes to having diabetes in the space of 6 months.  And now I think about it all my D symptoms started about 6 weeks after starting this medication.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 31, 2017)

This doctor was on good morning Britain and apparently I have walking deficiency syndrome because I just do not walk enough .... Well I beg to differ Mr doctor ... As I have for one never owned a car and have always walked everywhere and I work twelve hour shifts in a healthcare environment which certainly doesn't entail long times sat at a desk .... So am I the exception to the rule ? I think not !!!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 31, 2017)

Just because he's a 'doctor' doesn't make him an expert on disease causation. He's spent his time in public health. His second bunch of letters, FRCLIP relates to libraries. If you want a librarian giving you health advice, he's your man.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> This doctor was on good morning Britain and apparently I have walking deficiency syndrome because I just do not walk enough .... Well I beg to differ Mr doctor ... As I have for one never owned a car and have always walked everywhere and I work twelve hour shifts in a healthcare environment which certainly doesn't entail long times sat at a desk .... So am I the exception to the rule ? I think not !!!



Worry not Manda. This man has 'Thinking Deficiency Syndrome' and the problem with people who have closed minds, is they never have closed mouths!

He'd do really well in the Trump Administration methinks!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Worry not Manda. This man has 'Thinking Deficiency Syndrome' and the problem with people who have closed minds, is they never have closed mouths!
> 
> He'd do really well in the Trump Administration methinks!


This made me laugh so much, I now have Stitch


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 31, 2017)

Ahh, but he said if you have diabetes but are fit & healthy, it will be late onset Type 1 & not Type 2.  What a pillock!


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 31, 2017)

You are right he did say that too x


----------



## Lilian (Mar 31, 2017)

What a load of male cow excrement.    You could not get anyone who walks more than my sister.    She is a walkaholic.  She gets irritable and restless unless she had gone for a long walk EVERY day.      She has been like this for 30/40years.    She has type 2 diabetes, the same as all our family and extended family.   On the other hand I have a friend who hardly walks anywhere, who is very overweight, eats chocolates like there was no tomorrow, but does not have diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2017)

Lilian said:


> What a load of male cow excrement.    You could not get anyone who walks more than my sister.    She is a walkaholic.  She gets irritable and restless unless she had gone for a long walk EVERY day.      She has been like this for 30/40years.    She has type 2 diabetes, the same as all our family and extended family.   On the other hand I have a friend who hardly walks anywhere, who is very overweight, eats chocolates like there was no tomorrow, but does not have diabetes.


My 78 year old neighbour was diagnosed about 5 years ago. He is tall, slim and walks everywhere. However, his mother also got diagnosed in her 70s too. It really is dreadful that people can say these misleading things, that just go to reinforce the myths that people already have established in their minds


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2017)

It just provides something to fill the corner in the rubbish skip that the ones who reckon anyone on benefits is automatically a scrounger and an idle sod to boot, belong in.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2017)

Not to mention whiplash always being a figment of the imagination and an insurance scam.


----------

